# People's 2007 Sexiest Men Alive List



## Marisol (Nov 15, 2007)

Matt Damon takes the top honor, but he wasn't alone in turning up the heat. Check out some of the sexy men (Patrick! Brad!) who made PEOPLE's list







MATT DAMON

George Clooney and Brad Pitt have shamelessly campaigned for him since 2001, but this year's winner was Bourne to the title. "You've given an aging suburban dad the ego-boost of a lifetime," Damon, 37, told PEOPLE, explaining why he couldn't possibly accept the crown â€“ which perfectly demonstrates many of the reasons we chose him in the first place: irresistible sense of humor, rock solid family man, heart-melting humility.






PATRICK DEMPSEY

Four seasons into Grey's Anatomy and his Dr. Shepherd can still make EKGs go haywire, but in real life "defining romance is very tricky," says Dempsey, 41. The father to 9-month-old twins Darby and Sullivan and daughter Talula, 5, has been married to wife Jillian for eight years. "It's not just candles and flowers." The secret to keeping the spark alive? The eyes. Hers. "I was always taken by them," he says. "They're warm, sparkly eyes. That's the most beautiful part of someone."






RYAN REYNOLDS

Some of us fell in love with his sweet side in Just Friends. Still others would say his sexiest feature is his chiseled abs (have you seen Blade: Trinity?). But according to the actor, 31, neither one ranks as his best feature: "I'm 6'2", so it would have to be my height. I'm not a pocket-size actor."






BRAD PITT

Hey guys â€“ who should play you in a movie? Skinny rocker Tommy Lee: "I want Brad Pitt." Funky comic Carrot Top: "Brad Pitt." Swiss tennis star Roger Federer: "Brad Pitt!" Even former President Clinton?? Nah, Bill said recently of Pitt, 43, "He's way too good-looking."






JAMES MCAVOY

The Scottish actor had fans swooning with his portrayal of Robbie Turner, a lovesick WWII soldier pining for his childhood sweetheart Cecilia (Keira Knightley) in Atonement. "He doesn't want anything else," says the Scottish actor. "It's a passionate, sexy thing." Indeed. "The director gave us instructions like, 'Pull the leg up, Keira, now grab his hair. Unbutton your flies. James, kiss her on the neck,'" recalls McAvoy of a love scene with Knightley. "It's never comfortable. But I did have a good partner to do it with."






JOHNNY DEPP

Why is he sexy? For starters, there's his quirky style (he lives in France, dresses like a rock star, is not afraid of a little eyeliner) and his devil-may-care spirit (didn't take a single singing lesson to prepare for his role in the upcoming musical Sweeney Todd). Most of all, there's something heart-melting about how gaga he is for his gaggle â€“ daughter Lily-Rose, 8, and son Jack, 5, his kids with longtime girlfriend Vanessa Paradis. "Suddenly you meet your reason to live," Depp, 44, told London's Daily Mail about being a father. "They make me happy."






DAVE ANNABLE

The Brothers &amp; Sisters star, 28, is single, but not for long if he gets to break in his favorite pick-up line (which he swears he's never used). "So let's say you and I are at a club, and I go up to you and say, 'Excuse me, how much do you think a polar bear weighs?' And you would say, 'I donâ€™t know,' and I'd say, 'Let's just say it's enough to break the ice. I'm Dave, how are you?' "






WILL SMITH

If he were the last man standing, we'd take him. But the 39-year-old actor who plays Earth's probably-only survivor in I Am Legend says that's not possible. "Either I'm going to be with [wife] Jada," he told Ebony, "or I'm going to be dead."






JAVIER BARDEM

After seeing that recent shot of him in a leg-locking horizontal clutch with PenÃ©lope Cruz on a beach in the Maldives, who could deny the Spaniard is a sex symbol? Well, he could. "It just makes me laugh," says Bardem, 38, who's starring in Love in the Time of Cholera and No Country for Old Men. "I see a guy who looks like he's been beaten with a baseball bat." At least Bardem acknowledges that he has a certain seductive intensity. "Once you start to get older, you have to focus and be passionate about life day after day."






SHEMAR MOORE

The ex-model has come up with the perfect recipe for what it takes to feel sexy: "A fresh haircut is so important. I wear my hair so low. Freshly faded," says Moore, 37, who stars on CBS's Criminal Minds. "A nice tan in my back yard so I can get that bronze, brown-sugar glow, a vintage pair of jeans and white button down shirt with a couple of buttons open. A chrome chain. Pair of sneakers."






BEN AFFLECK

The brand new Ben is slimmer and altogether sexier. "I'm healthier now than I've ever been," the 35-year-old actor and director told Parade. And daughter Violet brings out his soul. "All I want to do is go home, just to be around her again."






ADRIAN GRENIER

He might live a lavish, womanizing life on Entourage, but in the real world, the 31-year-old is much more low-key when it comes to romance. "My sexiest night was a night spent with a beautiful woman I loved in a Super 8 motel after a wedding," he says. "Why was it sexy? It kind of speaks for itself. Have you ever been in a hotel with someone you love?"






WILL YUN LEE

The 32-year-old star plays a special agent on Bionic Woman, but if he had the chance to step into a bionic body, what would he want made super-strong? "Bionic legs. Can any guy be trusted with bionic vision?" You've gotta love a man who's honest!






JUSTIN TIMBERLAKE

Last year he brought sexy back; this year he's exchanging some of his bravado for irresistible charm. At the VMAs he gave props to young R&amp;B singer Chris Brown, saying he "reminded me how much I'm getting older," and he's been poking fun at himself during his world tour. "My parents instilled in me the mindset of always being humble," the 26-year-old told London's Daily Telegraph, "so I'd like to believe all the teen idol stuff went in one ear and out the other."

******

Some of my faves are on the list. I WILL be buying this issue.


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 15, 2007)

okay marisol, you seriously made my hormones jump a notch!!!

i am ready to lick my computer right now


----------



## Maysie (Nov 15, 2007)

Niiiice, I think Justin Timberlake, Ben Affleck, and Matt Damon, and Johnny Depp are all gorgeous.


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 15, 2007)

you know who needs to be on there??? the brothers on Supernatural (Jensen Ackles and Jared Padalecki) and the brothers on Prison Break (Wentworth Miller and Dominic Purcell)

this is the year of hot bro characters on tv!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 15, 2007)

Omg, those pictures are seriously grossly photoshopped and ew. People forever gets their list completely wrong.

I will give yums to these fellas:

McDreamy (no, he has no real first or last name. It's just McDreamy...)

Johnny Depp (my McFlurry)

Dave Annabel (don't know him so he'll be McNuggets)

Shemar Moore will be a Big Mac

Justin Timberlake will be a parfait... that fruit. Sexyback fruit.

You guys, I'm hungry now...


----------



## Marisol (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif okay marisol, you seriously made my hormones jump a notch!!!i am ready to lick my computer right now

This is so a drool worthy post. hahahahaha

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you know who needs to be on there??? the brothers on Supernatural (Jensen Ackles and Jared Padalecki) and the brothers on Prison Break (Wentworth Miller and Dominic Purcell)
this is the year of hot bro characters on tv!!!

This is only the top 14 men. I am sure there are more in the magazine.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 15, 2007)

UGH, I don't know why people like Justin Timberlake.. :|

I love Johnny Depp, Just not that photo.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 15, 2007)

ooh, I liked matt, brad, that dave character (how good was that pick up line!) and a few of the others! some of the photos are not too good, johnny depp is not as hot as usual in that photo for example.

thanks for posting M, cant ever have enough hot men in this world in my op..


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 15, 2007)

mmm James Mcavoy...deserves it. i pretty much crushed on him through the last king of Scotland movie.

Shemar Moore..yum!

Adrien!!! omg..so ****ing adorable....cream cream cream...and skeet.

The rest not so much.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Nov 15, 2007)

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## SalJ (Nov 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you know who needs to be on there??? the brothers on Supernatural (Jensen Ackles and Jared Padalecki) Could not agree with you more!! Jensen and Jared are so hot it hurts my eyes!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 15, 2007)

These lists are so useless but i like Matt Damon so congrats to him!

Justin Timberlake is really not all the attractive I have to say so i dont get the appeal. Im assuming its the music.


----------



## Cannavaro (Nov 15, 2007)

Ben Affleck? Justin Timberlake? uhh!

Depp should be #1


----------



## KellyB (Nov 15, 2007)

Adrian Grenier has the most beautiful eyes but nothing else about him appeals to me much. I don't like men with skinny butts. I like a little meat with my taters.


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Nov 16, 2007)

Okay, this list should be redone.. Number 1. Shemar Moore(my husband) 2. Justin Timberlake (my affair) 3. Adrien Grener 4. Ben Affleck 5. Dave Annable and who said that Javiar Bardem was sexy? Are you kidding me.

BrewGirl.. you are so right Prison Break... they are fine.


----------



## monniej (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Omg, those pictures are seriously grossly photoshopped and ew. People forever gets their list completely wrong.
I will give yums to these fellas:

McDreamy (no, he has no real first or last name. It's just McDreamy...)

Johnny Depp (my McFlurry)

Dave Annabel (don't know him so he'll be McNuggets)

Shemar Moore will be a Big Mac

Justin Timberlake will be a parfait... that fruit. Sexyback fruit.

You guys, I'm hungry now...


----------

